# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Đi Thái Lan nên mua gì đem về làm quà?

## Meoluoi9x

Nếu bạn có dịp đi du lịch hoặc công tác Thái Lan thì đừng bỏ qua cơ hội mua sắm tại sứ xở này.

Có nhiều thứ có thể bạn rất kết:

:: Mua quà biếu cho người thân ( lớn tuổi ):

Cao hổ, dầu gió Thái ( loại ông già ) đảm bảo các cụ không chê vào đâu được.
Mấy đôi giày dép Thái cũng là một lựa chọn cho bạn.

:: Mua quà cho bạn bè, người thân ( bằng hoặc hơn ít tuổi:

Áo phông, ví da voi, da cá sấu ( hàng đẹp và xịn ). Có thể mua tại các siêu thị ở Bawngkok hoặc Pattaya, nhưng nên mua ở Bangkok là tốt nhất
Pattaya thì chỉ để chơi thôi.

:: Mua đồ dùng trong nhà:

Các đồ điện gia dụng cũng khá hay và giá thì Same như VN nhưng chất lượng có phần tốt hơn
Các đồ trang sức, trang trí bằng bạc cũng rất độc đáo.

chúc bạn sẽ có lựa chọn của mình



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------

